# In the North - Music Video



## Yoshed

My first music video. Don't hesitate to comment !


----------



## Morimur

*This isn't a music video! Where's the twerking?*


----------



## Yoshed

Oups, you're right ! I'm confused !


----------



## Yoshed

So I try another one :


----------



## EternalStudent

Hey Yoshed, 

I think that for many people it is hard to comment on tracks such as the ones you have posted. Not because they are bad (they are not!) but because they can be defined as film/media music ( definitely not classical ). This type of music is charactarized by the main focus/usage on minimalistic themes recurring over time, usually building up to a monumentary qlimax before fading away. The layered instruments and focus on sound design also adds to the "dreaming state" feeling that most people get when listening to this kind of music. 

I consider myself to be a non minimalist yet I am also a human being and are therefore still affected by the feelings minimalism conveys. Your first work made my mind blank for a while, which was nice  So I think you did a good job!


----------



## nikola

EternalStudent said:


> Hey Yoshed,
> 
> I think that for many people it is hard to comment on tracks such as the ones you have posted. Not because they are bad (they are not!) but because they can be defined as film/media music ( definitely not classical ). This type of music is charactarized by the main focus/usage on minimalistic themes recurring over time, usually building up to a monumentary qlimax before fading away. The layered instruments and focus on sound design also adds to the "dreaming state" feeling that most people get when listening to this kind of music.
> 
> I consider myself to be a non minimalist yet I am also a human being and are therefore still affected by the feelings minimalism conveys. Your first work made my mind blank for a while, which was nice  So I think you did a good job!


This 'Today's composers' board is not only for classical composers. It's for everybody and for every kind of music. I don't understand what do you mean by 'minimalist music'? You described the most symphonies I heard in my life: "minimalist themes recurring over time, usually building up to a monumentary qlimax before fading away." I'm pretty much sure you were talking right now about 1st mvt. of Beethoven's 5th symphony and his 4 tones theme which he used across whole 1st mvt.

This piece by Yoshed is certainly not much more minimalist than some attempts of classical music here. Just because it is listenable and instantly likeable, I wouldn't call it minimalistic. Techno music is minimalistic... Philip Glass or Michael Nyman are considered minimalist, but they still often have many layers in their music that makes it musically way more rich than some 'complex stuff'. 
I actually don't see the purpose of music that is only made to be complex on technical level, while it fails to deliver on the level of psychological and emotional experience.

I already gave a comments on other boards of Yoshed's 'In the North' piece, so I don't need to do that here too. The talent can be recognized more in simple themes than in some complex stuff. That's my opinion.


----------



## EternalStudent

I actually did not know that this board was for every kind of music, my apologies for that. 

While I do not agree with your opinion regarding minimalism/philip glass etc. I will rather not go into discussion inside of someone else his thread ( I also feel that doing so would result in a pointless discussion ).


----------



## nikola

EternalStudent said:


> I actually did not know that this board was for every kind of music, my apologies for that.
> 
> While I do not agree with your opinion regarding minimalism/philip glass etc. I will rather not go into discussion inside of someone else his thread ( I also feel that doing so would result in a pointless discussion ).


Every discussion is always pointless. We can never convince anybody in something they don't agree to. But conversations are fun... so music should be too.


----------



## nikola

Also, even if this is the board only for classical music composers where we will draw the line then? If this music from Yoshed is not classical music then Gershwin's 'Rhapsody in Blue' is also not classical music.
And what about Dvorak's 'New World Symphony'? I guess that there are too many simple themes repeating themselves that we could call it classical music then. It's more like a movie music then.
Same about Gustav Holst who used time machine to go to the future and steal work from John Williams.
Oh dear.... classical music doesn't even exist. I just came to that conclusion. Many lives will be ruined now. Everything in what we all believed is a lie! 

And I don't understand how this answer ended up in my thread... this board is falling apart. I even can't edit my posts anymore :lol:


----------



## Yoshed

*EternelStudent : *I understand what you mean. Thanks for your comments !

*Nikola :* thanks a lot Nikola ! I do not wish to comment further. But I prefer Beethoven to Mozart, you know what I mean ? Thanks for your support, really, I'm touched.


----------



## nikola

You're welcome, Yoshed. Maybe I'm crazy, but I simply try to put things in their place. 
It seems to me that there are many critics that starts from, in my opinion, wrong premise. Like some of them are trying to put every tone on analytical balance like music is some kind of mathematic, so if it's not complex, it's not 'real music' then. 

I do agree of course with many critics like when someone mentioned that one of your 'epic' pieces is like all other pieces and yes, sometimes when musicians simply try to copy some trendy 'epic sound' that sounds like million other epic sounds, it becomes more something like a product than music and that is something that should be avoided. 

This 'Game of Thrones' tribute has more originality and more interesting musical result than that other 'epic piece' I heard. It's interesting to listen to your music, because even though it may sound pretty much commercial sometimes, it still sounds way too professional and you know exactly how to mix melodies, harmonies, etc, so it would not be ok to say that it sucks simply because it's not THAT much original. I don't find it banal and I do find many music I can hear on youtube banal including some epic music or some new age piano music. 
But you know how to musically realize and give substance to your ideas. You can be subtle and meaningful. It's not that you just role some empty rhythm or harmony and in the end that I would have a feeling like there wasn't any point in that music. 
I also can't say that music of Hans Zimmer is so much original, but he is great at what he is doing and that is commercial music for blockbusters. I'm much more Ennio Morricone fan than fan of Hans Zimmer, but I do appreciate him for what he's doing, because he is doing it great. It may sound sometimes predictable, but he is still doing it better than 99% of musicians out there who are trying to do the same thing. 

But I think that in compositions like 'In the North' and 'Stones' it is obvious that there is more originality in you waiting to express and that is something you should work on. Musically, you are without a slightest doubt very talented. The only thing you need to do is to work more on expressing yourself musically.


----------



## Yoshed

*nikola :* thank you for your integrity and your interest in what I do ! I totally agree with you but in this case, i'm in bad position to comment. I'm glad you understand that even if my music can think of some others, they contain a part of me , I hope the best.


----------



## Harlequin

This video and music truly captures the tranquility of nature. Were the video shots of all the nature scenes done on your own? They were incredibly satisfying to the eyes and the music to the ears. Very well done!


----------



## Yoshed

*Harlequin :* thanks a lot ! Video is a free video about Norway.

Maybe is not the place, but here is a work for a cinematic trailer of a videogame :


----------

